# 4 point roll bar in a 67 lemans post?



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a guy that does roll bars for a living, would you let him do a roll bar in a resto-mod lemans with a removeable belt bar so you could run 4 points?
the guy has built roll cages for damn near every kind of race car I can think of to include a few funny cars. 
keep in mind I'm a bit of a safety nut when it comes to my cars, I don't like air bags, but I like the idea of a little roll over protection and the added protection that a set of properly mounted 4 points would provide in the event of the unthinkable. 

I've given it quite a bit of thought actually. but would like to hear from those that have done it or otherwise. if you have done it, I'd like to see some pictures of yours.

also, I know I'm asking a lot of questions....sorry....


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i wouldnt do it unless you plan on wearing a helmet all the time. dont want to rack your head on the roll bar. seriously, i think its extreme overkill.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

A properly setup rollbar won't have you hitting your head on the bar. For one you pad them and for another the person installing it should allow enough room for your head and a helmet too.

IMO if you are going to install a rollbar I would tie it into the frame rather than just plating the floor. It will do a lot to stiffen up your chassis. My 8 point roll bar also ties into the upper and lower control arm mounting points.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

66tempestGT said:


> i wouldnt do it unless you plan on wearing a helmet all the time. dont want to rack your head on the roll bar. :rofl:
> 
> seriously, i think its extreme overkill.


fixed it

P.S. not overkill if you have a blower.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It's a Post car, doesn't that count as a roll bar? ....Seriously, I had a 66 Hardtop years ago.It had a 4 point roll bar in it. The bar was nice and high, and just behind the drivers head. It was tucked in tight against the sides of the car so it wasn't really "in the way". The problem would be the rear seat passengers, as the 2 aft tubes ate up some room in the back. It would be cool, if you upholstered the bars to match your interior....custom! 
Eric:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

66tempestGT said:


> fixed it
> 
> P.S. not overkill if you have a blower.


I have a blower....but a roll bar just isn't the budget.:lol:


----------

